# Somebody know this R34 GT-Turbo for sale??



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Its for sale on another forum and I like it, bargain to be honest.
Does somebody know more about this car?? seems to have a auto to manual mission swap, which is not to great, if it was done by garage joe. . . but who knows if mechanics are cool on this car, would consider buying it

Is the owner even on this board??
F.S R34 GTT wide arched - Skyline Owners Forum


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> seems to have a auto to manual mission swap, which is not to great, if it was done by garage joe. . .


Why do you say that chap ?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Marky_GTSt said:


> Why do you say that chap ?


Because i have seen enough of this, even in japan . . . its ment to sound fancy and cool to have a boring auto mission swapped for a manual, which it is . . . but its not like changing a wiper. Where did the manual mission come from, in what condition, who did the swap, ex . . . are very intelligent questions to ask


----------



## slacker (Dec 10, 2007)

Thats Ciarans car- aka MINTER on this forum, top man and even better car!!! lol


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Because i have seen enough of this, even in japan . . . its ment to sound fancy and cool to have a boring auto mission swapped for a manual, which it is . . . but its not like changing a wiper. Where did the manual mission come from, in what condition, who did the swap, ex . . . are very intelligent questions to ask


Your right to question the quality of parts of course, you can never say how good anything is unless you just built it...even then there is no guarantee. good point.


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

this was my old 34, i did the manual swap heres the thread. TBH the car drove like new when i had it, no faults to speak of mechanically, mods were all done by RSP

heres the conversion thread

My Auto/Tiptronic - Manual Conversion - Skyline Owners Forum

anything you want to know drop me a pm, but it really is a solid car. Changed bodywise since i had it


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

markpriorgts-t said:


> this was my old 34, i did the manual swap heres the thread. TBH the car drove like new when i had it, no faults to speak of mechanically, mods were all done by RSP
> 
> heres the conversion thread
> 
> ...


Great stuff mate, very nice to retrace a cars history like that . . . seems to be a car in well condition after all. Now checking founds as I consider a purchase.

Thanks guys

Chris


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi Chris, 


yeah mate thats my car..if ya have any questions drop me a msg. 

thanks for the conversion thread too Mark! ill include that in the advert 

Ciaran.


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

slacker said:


> Thats Ciarans car- aka MINTER on this forum, top man and even better car!!! lol


now now sir!! u will get the hairy side of the hand a tell ya....lol:clap:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

only two things come out of texas....


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

steers and queers,and you dont look like a steer to me!......lol


----------



## Mick-skyline (May 1, 2009)

oh that car, its a dirtbox owned by some mallet head from derry 

ill say anything to make sure he keeps it, cant fault the car at all, fiberglass rear wings which look like a factory fit, no waves like you usually get with fiberglass, this car has wanted for nothing apart from an owner that will keep it. youll find it hard to get a nicer lookin and better kept car


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Anyone knowing where this car is at present? . . . would like to get in touch with the owner


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks verry nice, doesent have the same "attitude" as the GTR but it looks verry good!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Bump,

I want to buy this car, I put Minter on the job, to maybe find the current owner, but no news

If anyone knows the current owner, please let me know.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

Chris, 

ive emailed the guy who dealt with the transport of the car from N.ireland to germany,but he has not contacted me again.His name is Roshi from Sabe imports based in the UK.cant find out were in germany the car has weent to though mate ,could even be its left germany as its been nearly a year since I sold it


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Cheers mate,

Will ring the bells at that tuning company, . . . . right now there are two or tree white "wide fender "R34 GT-Turbos on german class fields, all in bad shape . . . . :
Nissan R34 GTT/GTR als Sportwagen/Coupé in Dülmen
Nissan GTR-Projektaufgabe als Sportwagen/Coupé in Bad Aibling
Nissan R34 GTT-R als Sportwagen/Coupé in Baisweil


----------



## Mikeydinho (Jan 30, 2009)

Why do you want it so badly? Is something hidden in there lol
Mikey


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Mikeydinho said:


> Why do you want it so badly? Is something hidden in there lol
> Mikey












I am looking for a drift car and better buying a wide body R34 GT-Turbo first, then a standard one and having to do all the bodyworks after


----------



## AgroRacing (May 29, 2008)

I bought Ciaran previus R34 gtt-R... and its perfect, very realiable seller and will recomend every one to do buisness whit him.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Found it I think
Looks cool with carbon bonnet


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

thats it for sure!! ......................meh regrets!like what hes done with it


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

MINTER said:


> thats it for sure!! ......................meh regrets!like what hes done with it


Don't think even a bit about it . . I am the next owner . . . euh when he gets bored with it . .lol


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

gtrlux said:


> Don't think even a bit about it . . I am the next owner . . . euh when he gets bored with it . .lol


hope you are mate to be honest,I put alot of money into that car and thats the first time ive seen it since I sold it a year ago,would be good to be on the forum to watch what you do with it,heres hoping ya get it mate!opcorn:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

MINTER said:


> hope you are mate to be honest,I put alot of money into that car and thats the first time ive seen it since I sold it a year ago,would be good to be on the forum to watch what you do with it,heres hoping ya get it mate!opcorn:


Thanks, I am in contact with him now
Here is for your legacy


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

absolutly love that last shot!has he done any major engine work?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Its up for sale, Minter your turn
Nissan Skyline R34 GTT als Sportwagen/Coupé in Pfedelbach


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

wow thats about 16k sterling,had it been close to what i sold it for Id seriously consider it,bit overpriced imo for UK market,pity though as id love it back


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

ive sent him a message,well i think i have lol,to see what his best price is


----------



## markpriorgts-t (May 23, 2004)

hahah i'd love this car back to, great following a car youve owned


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

MINTER said:


> wow thats about 16k sterling,had it been close to what i sold it for Id seriously consider it,bit overpriced imo for UK market,pity though as id love it back


I think you need to consider 2k on German registration in the price, which makes it a bit too expensive to re-import to the UK ( as headlights are now changed for EU road side). . . . thought would a similar "milage" R34 GT-T in stock form cost the same in the UK if you ad all the parts and mods.


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

had a reply from the guy,think it has changed hands from the man I sold it to since,best price on it is around 15k sterling, 

agree with the extra money for the german market with the conversion etc,would totally rule out a UK buyer at that price...I sold the car for close to 11k a year and a half ago and there isnt a great deal of extra mods done to it since,jeez would love it back but to go to that price ,id personally save a bit extra and go for a standardish clean GTR. 
hope it goes to a good owner though as it is a great car


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Hope it finds a good home. :thumbsup:


----------



## monkfish (Jul 1, 2009)

amazing looking 34 gtt. Yep at 16 thou id save another 9 and get a gtr but if it was up for 11 im sure it would tempt more. You can get clean stock 34 gtt's for around 6 so if i was looking id offer more like 9-10 grand that is unless its got loads of engine mods cos then i would pay more.


----------

